

Why Did I Invest in the Company Pose? - imkevingao
http://www.bothsidesofthetable.com/2011/01/18/why-did-i-invest-in-pose/

======
togasystems
Dustin Rosen contacted me last year to develop an app for him. He seemed
enthusiastic and had a ton of ideas. While I didn't end up building an app,
(probably because of location differences) I assumed whatever he did was going
to be a hit.

Good Luck to the Pose Team!

------
rborn001
Nice piece about what looks to be a promising new photo sharing app with a
real business model

